

They're made out of Meat - gnosis
http://baetzler.de/humor/meat_beings.html

======
joeblubaugh
Wanted to point everyone to this excellent video adaptation of the story:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaFZTAOb7IE>

Bonus: Stars Benjamin Bailey, the cash cab guy.

~~~
gnosis
Tom Noonan (the guy in the fez) was great in "The Wife" and "What Happened
Was...". Check those out if you ever feel like watching something different.

------
vyrotek
"They talk by flapping their meat at each other. They can even sing by
squirting air through their meat."

My favorite part.

